# No ice weekend projects?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

So, what are you doing to pass the time without fishable ice?

I cut some 36” crossbars for the Smitty to accommodate the Jet Sled and an Eskimo 949I (side by side), and bolted some lashing straps directly to the Smitty.











I built a scaffolding out of aluminum angle to secure the large milk crate that houses my sonar. Then added a rod holder, and mounted some garage hooks on the milk crate to act as an auger mount.











I’m considering making a 2nd Smitty sled this weekend, but I would like to test this one on the ice first. I’m running out of projects……..We REALLY need some ice!!!!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I made an ice rod rack to help organize my mess of rods. Turned out better than I was expecting!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

RStock521 said:


> I made an ice rod rack to help organize my mess of rods. Turned out better than I was expecting!
> View attachment 337449


Looks good!!


----------



## GetReel (Oct 19, 2012)

I don’t ice fish. It’s too cold a proposition for me and no room in the freezer. Not that I’m that great at fishing. I attempt to use wintertime to act on some of the promises I make to my wife and family, when I make all my fair weather fishing trips! Lots of boaters taking advantage of the warmer weather, but a hard freeze promotes spawning!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Plenty of open water to go fishing. The fish are still out there and want to play.
It's too nice outside to stay indoors.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I followed @kneedeep and bought the Husky backpack to house my Lowrance, or at least look at mounting options.
My Lowrance won't fit in the front pocket, so I made a lightweight wood frame for the large pocket. 

With 2 DeWalt flexvolt batteries (one for FF power, one for backup), the backpack stands up great and is very stable despite the Lowrance mounted on top - not tippy at all. It's also not very heavy. I'll have to weigh the backpack, batteries and FF. 

It's still just a concept. Left the pricetag on the bag and haven't modified it at all, in case I decided to scrap the idea and return it. But I like it and is probably the best solution yet. Would have plenty of room for rod holders, jig cases, spare auger batteries, maybe even a couple beers,Etc.

I will run the FF bracket screws through the fabric if I decide to keep it, so that the pocket zips closed normally.
















Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Don’t need ice in January in order to fish! I’ll be fishing all weekend like I did last weekend. But I do have to admit, it would be nice getting out on some ice.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

TDD11 said:


> I followed @kneedeep and bought the Husky backpack


Nice Job cant beat it for $30.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

No ice I still fish. Only time I don't fish is when there is too much ice to soft water and not enough for hard water.


----------

